# Echo PB500H backpack blower



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

This blower won't stay running.I have clean it twice in a ultrasonic cleaner.I have put in a new carb. kit.It has a walbro WLA carb.I have check the fuel lines ,and the spark arrester in the muffler.they are fine.It will only run on choke.There is two small holes where you adjust the high and low settings on the carb.I have no way of adjusting this carb.I have done many of these 2 cycle carbs.this is the first Walbro WLA carb I have come across.I appreciate the input.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Replace the Carburetor...*

Due to EPA regulations, some areas of the carburetor are no longer serviceable. It's seems like it's almost a waste of time and money to kit carburetors anymore. I almost always end up replacing the carburetor to make newer units run correctly.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks,30yearTech,I do sometimes just put a new carb. on units.I price this carb.,they wanted $85.00, I don't think the person wants to pay that much.

Thank,
Jerry


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

When you say two small holes, are there any screws in the holes? If so, There are special tools to turn these special screws that are in a tight counterbores. Some configurations are splines, while others are D shaped or have a side slot. They call this a Pac man screw.

It may be possible to go in with a fine cut off wheel with a dremel type tool and cut a screw driver slot. It is a shame to have to throw out a perfectly good carb because you can 't fine tune the jets.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

nbpt100, this carb has to adjustment holes, the size tip of a pen.It is hard to tell what kind of adjustment head it has, if any.

Jerry


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Any chance you can remove the screws with a needle nose pliers? If you can, screw it all the way in while counting turns so that you know where you started. Once you get it out you can tell what kind of tool it is designed for. Take one screw out at a time as they may be slightly different and you want to keep straight which goes where. 

You can buy the appropriate tool on ebay at a reasonable price.

Again, some people will cut a screw driver slot in the head with a Dremel tool and be done with it.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You can use an electrical connector like the one below or similar, just force it over the screw. Have a good one. Geo


----------

